# 1995 Schwarze S348 Sell or Trade



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a 1995 schwarze 348 sweeper for sale. I bought it this spring in texas. I flew down and drove it home and its been sitting in the garage ever since. I bought it for two contracts that I never got. I have a Pelican that I use on a regular basis and have decided against doing lots.
The engines are diesel front and back.Isuzu 4 cylinder on back and Mitsubishi in front. The truck has 155,000 miles.I am asking 10,000 for it. The hopper is near new.Both engines run fine.I would also be interested in trading toward a deere 544 a or b loader.If interested,email for more info and pictures at [email protected]


----------

